# Jod in der Wattwurmtunke



## McKay (6. November 2002)

Moin Leute!
Ich experimentiere schon seit einiger Zeit mit selbstgemachter Tunke in der Brandung.Einige schöne
Dorsche konnte ich mit einer Mischung aus Lebertran,
Krabbenöl und Wattwurmöl überlisten.Nun habe ich
schon öfters gehört,das einige Spezis ihre Tunke mit
Jod verfeinern.Leider findet man nirgens(?) infos über
den Einsatz von Jod in der Tunke.
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Ahnung,und postet hier
mal seine Erfahrungen oder vielleicht sogar ein Rezept
seiner Supertunke.
Grüße
McKay


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. November 2002)

*Moin*

Moin McKay und herzlich Willkommen im Board.

Tunke benutze ich kaum bis garnicht. Aber wenn Tunke dann die von Günter Grossmann, der Junge hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht und demzufolge auch eine Toptunke entwickelt die allerdings ziemlich teuer war/ist.


----------



## Manner (6. November 2002)

Moin
Ja,ja die Tunke von Grossmann,man munkelt auch,daß es Weltmeißter :q Pinkel :q ist. Wer es glaubt fängt vieleicht auch damit mehr Fische oder Krebse oder watt.
Gruss Manner


----------



## McKay (12. November 2002)

Moin Marco und Manner!
Ich muß Manner recht geben,die Großmanntunke ist mehr
gestrecktes Heringsöl denn Supertunke.Ich hab sie schon getestet,mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Letzten Samstag lag eigentlich Kreisverband-Brandungsangeln
in Hohwacht an.Aber leider herrschte bei Windstäke 7 aus
Nord-ost viel Strömung und Krautgang,das an Angeln an diesem
Strand nicht zu denken war.So packte auch ich mein Geschirr
zusammen und zog an den Nachbarstrand in eine kleine Bucht.
Hier fing ich bis 23 Uhr 8 Dorsche zwischen 35 und 45 cm auf Wattis und einen auf Tobiasfisch.Danach wurde es ruhig
und es bissen nur noch wenige untermaßige.So entschloß ich mich mit Futterkorb und Tunke weiterzumachen.Das brachte mir bis ca.24 Uhr nochmal 9 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 63 cm.
Manchmal(nicht immer!) gibt es Sternstunden mit Tunke,man
muß eben nur dran glauben!
Gruß
McKay


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. November 2002)

Würdest Du reines Jod bekommen, dann fängst Du sogar mit präparierten Taumetten Dorsche. Fangen dann genauso gut wie mit Wattis. Leider wirst Du kein reines Jod mehr bekommen. :c  Jedenfalls nicht in Deutschland. Ist alles künstlich hergestellt und meist auf Alkoholbasis und damit fängst Du keine Fische! Fische reagieren auf das alholbasierte Jod mit einer Scheuchwirkung! Habe früher mit dem natürlichen Jod hervoragend Butt und Dorsche geangelt und brauchte mir keine teuren Wattis kaufen. Willst Du Dorsch und Co. anlocken, dann nimm einen Futterkorb und fülle ihn mit ein Pampe aus zerhackten Wattis, Krabben, Heringen, Makrelen ect. und mische darunter Paniermehl für die Festigkeit. Hat auf jeden Fall bessere Wirkung und ist günstiger. Kannst Dir die Masse in Einswürfelbehälter einfrieren und hast dann gleich portionsweise Anfütterungsmaterial! :m  Viel Glück damit.


----------



## Manner (12. November 2002)

Moin Mc Kay
Ich war auch bei der versuchten Kreismeißterschaft,und habe gleich als ich die Brühe in der Bucht gesehen habe,eingepackt.Meine Wattis leben noch im Bottich mit Sauerstoffpumpe.Ich werde Sie am Mittwoch am Weissenhäuser Strand baden,vielleicht bekomme ich ein Paar Platte.
Gruss Manner


----------



## McKay (12. November 2002)

Moin Christian
Erstmal danke für Deinen interessanten Beitrag.Also reines
Jod könnte ich auftreiben.Es ist zu 99.9% reines Jod in
kristalliner Form und recht günstig.Leider habe ich keine
Ahnung wieviel Jod ich einer gewissen Menge Tunke beigeben kann um eine Lockwirkung zu erziehlen.Man kann ja sicherlich
bei einer Überdosierung genau das Gegenteil erziehlen.Ich
wäre Dir dankbar,wenn Du mir über die Dosierung noch was
erzählen könntest.
Gruß
McKay


----------



## McKay (12. November 2002)

Moin Manner
Ja,das mit der Kreismeisterschaft war echt Schiet!Nicht nur
das Kraut,auch die Sache mit den Platznummern war zum  :v !
Hast Du was über den Ausgang der Meisterschaft gehört?
Für Mittwoch wünsche ich Dir krumme Ruten und Tischplattengroße Butts ;-)
Ich habe diesen Herbst gerade mal 3 maßige Butt gelandet.Auch jammern die anderen Angelkollegen über die 
schlechten Buttfänge.
Viel Glück
Gruß
Mc Kay


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. November 2002)

Habe immer 10-15 Tropfen Jod in eine kleine Madendose mit Wasser vermischt. Dann habe ich etwa 0,5 ml dieser Mixtur in die Würmer gespritzt. Das hat immer geklappt! Sollte es mit deinem Jod funktionieren, dann schicke mir doch auch mal ne Flasche zu. Deine Auslagen dafür trage ich dann selbstverständlich. In unseren Apotheken bekommt man nur noch künstliches Jod , das auf Alkoholbasis hergestellt ist und das kann man vergessen! :v 

Die Wattwümer bestehen auch zum größten Teil aus reines Jod!


----------



## McKay (13. November 2002)

Hi Christian
Danke für den Tipp.Werde mich gleich dran machen und das Zeug bestellen.Das dauert allerdings so ne Woche  bis ich das Jod habe,danach werde ich es gleich testen.
Ich poste dann hier ob es gefunzt hat.Falls Du dann Interesse hast,schicke ich Dir selbstverständlich ne Buddel.
Gruß
McKay


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2002)

Moin!
Das hört sich ja alles sehr interessant an. Also wenn das funktioniert würde ich das auch gerne mal testen. Ich hatte mal sone Tunke für Butt und Dorsch von Berkley ausprobiert. Das hatte nicht so sehr viel gebracht.


----------



## IjmTex (13. November 2002)

Ich kann nur empfehlen, sich so 250 bis 300 Wattwürmer zu besorgen (stechen/plümpern) und diese dann durch den Fleischwolf drehen. Die dann austretende Flüssigkeit in einem Becher auffangen und dann anschließend zum Filtern durch ein feines Sieb laufen lassen. Dann hat man wirklich eine optimale jodhaltige Tunke, die mit Sicherheit die Fangerfolge von Euch erhöhen wird. Dieses Prozedur habe ich vor vielen Jahren in Holland gesehen und selbstverständlich sofort ausprobiert. Auf Plattfische kann ich nur sagen, war und ist das immer noch der totale Renner. In Nordholland ist es allerdings auch sehr einfach Wattwürmer zu stechen und selbst wenn mann Sie kauft, hat man mit 6 Euro-Cent pro Stück keine großen Unkosten. Vielleicht probiert Ihr es einmal aus - es lohnt sich bestimmt.
Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2002)

Wie lange soll so eien Sud denn haltbar sein? Ich könnte mir denken das das schnell anfängt zu stinken.


----------



## IjmTex (13. November 2002)

Wichtig ist den Sud zu filtern, damit man wirklich nur die Flüssigkeit behält. Bei 250 bis 300 Würmern erhält man so viel Tunke, daß man diese Mixtur maximal für 2 bis 3 Angeltage benutzen kann. Die Tunke auf jeden Fall nach dem Angeln wieder in den Kühlschrank stellen, dann hat man auch für diese Zeit keinerlei Probleme damit, daß sie umgeht. Habe auch festgestellt, daß insbesondere die Nordsee-Wattwürmer jahreszeitlichbedingt extrem unterschiedlich sind. Es hat sich herausgestellt, daß gerade in den Frühjahrmonaten März/April (beste Zeit an der Nordsee auf Flunder und Co.) die Wattwürmer zur Herstellung der Tunke am besten geeignet sind. Die Ergiebigkeit an Flüssigkeit der Würmer ist weit aus höher als zum Beispiel im Herbst. Da wir in Nord-Holland ausschließlich auf Deichstrecken angeln und wir dadurch keine weiten Würfe zum Fisch benötigen, haben wir unsere ersten Tests mit 3er-Paternoster durchgeführt und immer nur 1 Wurm mit der Tunke injeziert. Es wurde auch immer gewechselt (Haken oben, unten, mitte) so daß man zum Schluß eindeutig sehen konnte, ob die Platten wirklich auf die &quot;verfeinerten Zeepieren&quot; anbeissen. Hierbei hat sich eindeutig herausgestellt, daß die Anzahl der Fänge auf die injezierten Würmer weit aus höher als auf die normalen Wattis war. Allerdings haben meine Freunde und ich ebenso festgestellt, daß die Tunke insebsondere bei schlechten bzw. fischungünstigen Bedingungen (falsche Strömung, falsche Windrichtung etc.) ihre optimale Wirkung erzielt. Ich kann wiederum nur empfehlen, daß einfach einmal auszuprobieren, so wie ich auch WD-40 als Köderlockmittel getestet habe und nur sagen kann, daß ich den Engländer zustimmen muß, daß insbesondere im Winter die Dorsche und Wittlinge diesem Lockstoff nicht wiederstehen können. Möchte aber dieses Thema nicht weiter ausführenen, da sonst wieder das leidige Thema des &quot;vorbildlichen und umweltbewußten Angler&quot; hochgekocht wird.
Gruß IjmTex


----------



## McKay (15. November 2002)

Moin Ijm Tex
Danke für den interessanten Beitrag.Das mit den Wattwurmsaft
funzt,leider ist es hier an der Ostsee mit Mordsarbeit verbunden sich mal eben 2-3 hundert Wattis zu plümpern,oder
Sau teuer.Der Preis pro Wurm liegt bei uns mittlerweile bei
18 Euro/Cent.Ich selber bevorzuge auch den Nordsee-Wattwurm,der soll Jodhaltiger sein.
Vielleicht beruht die Wirkung von WD-40 auf die anfallenden
Terpentinöle,die bei der Raffinade anfallen.In irgenteiner
Angelzeitschrift wurde reines Terpentin erfolgreich auf
Süßwasserfische getestet.Sollte man mal testen im Salzwasser.
Gruß
McKay


----------



## McKay (27. November 2002)

Moinsen
Gestern kam das bestellte Jod,und ich habe gleich ne Tunke
gemixt.Aber nur aus Pflanzenöl,Jod und gehärtetem Pflanzenfett(wegen der Viskosität).Vom Wochenende hatte ich noch 15 Seeringelwürmer,und so machte ich mich heute Nachmittag auf zum ersten Test.Die Montage habe ich einfach
gehalten,nur eine Mundschnur ohne Perlen.Vorm Blei habe ich ein Torpedofutterkorb montiert in dem ein mit Tunke getränktes Schaumstoffstückchen kam.Die Würmer hatte ich vorerst nicht getunkt.Der erste Dorsch ließ nicht lange auf sich warten.Nach dem dritten Fisch tunkte ich auch die 
Würmer.Auch das klappte ohne Probleme,sodaß man sagen kann,daß die Jodtunke keine Scheuchwirkung verursacht.In einer Stunde bissen 8 Dorsche,6 davon maßig.Aber um eine objektive Beurteilung uber die fängigkeit der Tunke zu geben,muss mit zwei Ruten noch getestet werden.
Gruß
Mc Kay


----------



## shogun (2. Dezember 2002)

Grüße dich Mckay,
hört sich ziemlich gut an eure mixerei mit den wattwürmern.könnte mir vorstellen das auch mal zu probieren.Würde mich über ein bischen jod aus deiner Quelle auch freuen.würde dir vorschlagen mal das online unter die leute zu bringen.spass beiseite.sollte es dir möglich sein noch ein bischen mehr jod zu bestellen wäre das schon toll.sollte es klappen werden die entstandenen kosten von mir natürlich erstattet.melde dich mal im board oder per mail.so könnte man auch verschiedene mixturen und vor allem konzentrationen ausprobieren.bis dann shogun :z


----------



## McKay (6. Dezember 2002)

Moin Shogun
Sicher kann ich Dir Jod besorgen.25 Gramm würden um die 15 Euro kosten,inkl. Porto.25 Gramm hört sich wenig an,aber da es sich um reines Jod handelt,ist es sehr ergiebig.Wäre sicher eine gute Sache,wenn mehrere Leute Versuche mit dem Jod machen würden.Falls  Du weiterhin Interesse hast,maile mir,oder schreibe ins board.
Gruß
McKay


----------



## shogun (8. Dezember 2002)

Moin mckay,
interesse ist auf jeden fall da und das mit den kosten ist auch i.o.wird sicher ne interssante sache mehrere mischungen auszuprobieren,werde dir noch ne mail schicken wegen adresse und´weiteren infos.danke erstmal für die mühe.bis dann shogun :z


----------



## mb243 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

Hallo alle zusammen!??

Gibt es nun denn weitere Erkenntnisse???
hat sich jemand der ganzen Testerei angenommen???
Ich bin per Zufall auf diesen Thread gestossen und habe gleich Jod (Pulver) in der Apotheke bestellt. Da es am kommenden Wochenende wieder auf die Ostesee geht, würde ich gerne eine dieser Rezepturen ausprobieren. Kann mir jemand etwas näheres sagen???

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Cu MB243


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

@ mb243

Guckst du hier  #4 : http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35642

Gruß
Marcel  #h


----------



## mb243 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

:q 
Oh mann!!!
Warum in der Vergangenheit schwelgen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah!!!
 #4 
Vielen Dank @Marcel1409


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

Null Problemo... :q 

Gruß
Marcel  #h


----------



## DrThomas (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

noob gräbt Uralthread aus, ich weiß...:vik:
Da aber das Thema sicher nie abschließend behandelt wird, hier die Frage:
neue Erkenntnisse zum Jod, evtl empirische Erhebungen?

Jod in Wasser (Lugolsche Lösung) kann man ja günstig hier erwerben. 

Grüße TOm


----------



## Scholle22 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*



McKay schrieb:


> Hi Christian
> Danke für den Tipp.Werde mich gleich dran machen und das Zeug bestellen.Das dauert allerdings so ne Woche bis ich das Jod habe,danach werde ich es gleich testen.
> Ich poste dann hier ob es gefunzt hat.Falls Du dann Interesse hast,schicke ich Dir selbstverständlich ne Buddel.
> Gruß
> McKay


 würdest du mir bitte mitteilen wie und woher du das jod bekommen hast. habe auch schon mit andy´s tunke aus kutter und küste experimentiert....


----------



## carpfinder (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

Habe mal recherchiert und folgendes ausgegraben:

http://cgi.ebay.de/WATTWURMTUNKE-Bu...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## DrThomas (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*



Scholle22 schrieb:


> würdest du mir bitte mitteilen wie und woher du das jod bekommen hast. habe auch schon mit andy´s tunke aus kutter und küste experimentiert....


 

sollte Deine Apotheke haben. Du brauchst Jod und Kaliumiodid(-lösung). Denn nur in wässriger KaiumIodidlösung löst ich dann auch reines kristallines Jod.

Grüße
TOm


----------



## Der Boris (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

Moin!
@scholle
€doc

Wenn Ihr eine Jod-Kaliumjodid-Lösung (Jod) haben wollt, könnt Ihr das zeug auch einfach in der Apotheke bestellen, dort mischt man es frisch für euch an!  100ml kosten ca 8€!


MfG Boris
*
*


----------



## FischermanII (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

hat denn nun schon nochmal jemand damit geangelt?

habe mir überlegt mit nem normalen futterkorb (Kunststoffkörper mit löchern) könnte man das von ner seebrücke gut testen dazu lässt er sich weit genug werfen
da ein stück schwamm rein und das zeug da rein kippen dann hat man das auch optimal am angelplatz
zum richtigen brandungsangeln sicher wegen der wurfeigenschaften nicht geeignet


----------



## Fxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

Haben mir schon das ein oder andere mal ganz ganz alte Angler erzählt, dass die früher so geangelt haben. Watte ordentlich in Jodlösung getränkt, dann in korb oder strumpfhose und raus damit. Soll laut dehnen der Renner gewesen sein.

Aber nu kommts |kopfkrat

Das soll nur mit natürlich gewonnenem Jod funktioniert haben - und nicht mehr mit dem heute fast ausschließlich synthetisch hergestellten Jod |bigeyes ;+.


----------



## FischermanII (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*

vielleicht hatten die ja auch nur das auf Alkoholbasis und das das eine Scheuchwirkung hat kann ich mir gut vorstellen

ist ja bei manchen Frauen auch so, biste voll :#2: laufen se weg!                     |muahah:


----------



## Fxxxxx (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*



FischermanII schrieb:


> vielleicht hatten die ja auch nur das auf Alkoholbasis und das das eine Scheuchwirkung hat kann ich mir gut vorstellen
> 
> ist ja bei manchen Frauen auch so, biste voll :#2: laufen se weg! |muahah:


 
Nach ihren Aussagen haben sie die lugolsche Lösung (also wässrige Lösung) genommen.


Nachtrag: - weiß ich deshalb noch so genau, weil ich damals auch gleich in die Apo laufen wollte und die mich gleich gewarnt haben, dass ich mir nicht die Alklösung holen darf, weil dann beißt nix mehr, wenn dann nur die wässrige - die hatten sie aber nicht |gr: - dafür bin ich dann aber mit Lebertran aus Dorschleber aus der Apo marschiert :m - aber ne Lockwirkung habe ich mit diesem nicht feststellen können |wavey:


----------



## Fxxxxx (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jod in der Wattwurmtunke*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> äh, will weder klug*******n noch dumm sterben;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jo, aber nicht weil es ein Element ist, denn es gibt auch Elemente, die künstlich hergestellt werden können :m

Ich hoffe, du hast nicht die Smilies |bigeyes & ;+ übersehen |rolleyes

Denke dir einfach hinter dem Jod noch das Wort Lösung dazu, damit es für den Promovierten chemisch exakter ist :m

Bleibt schlussendlich trotzdem die Frage, was an den damals natürlich gewonnen "Jod"Lösungen anders ist als an der jetzigen wässrigen Lösung aus dem Labor.
Jod deshalb in Anführungsstrichen, weils vielleicht garnicht das Jod in der Lösung war sondern irgendwelche anderen Stoffe :q :q :q


----------

